# killed half a swarm today



## Zeekeeper (May 27, 2013)

You... wiped a smear of dead bees off your windshield and tasted it? That's the most hardcore thing about beekeeping I've ever read lmao.


----------



## dux (Feb 18, 2012)

Zeekeeper said:


> You... wiped a smear of dead bees off your windshield and tasted it? That's the most hardcore thing about beekeeping I've ever read lmao.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Zeekeeper said:


> You... wiped a smear of dead bees off your windshield and tasted it? That's the most hardcore thing about beekeeping I've ever read lmao.


Quite ironically a friend of mine who is also a beek that posts here occasionally did the same thing two weeks ago and he climbed up on his truck and licked the windshield and that is how I knew tasting it would confirm they were bees and not locusts lol


----------



## birdie (Feb 11, 2013)

Harley Craig said:


> Quite ironically a friend o mine who is also a beek that posts here occasionally did the same thing two weeks ago and he climbed up on his truck and licked the windshield and that is how I knew tasting it would confirm they were bees and not locusts lol


WOW, is all I can say.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

birdie said:


> WOW, is all I can say.



What? I had a 50/50 chance that they were bees lol


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Your friend LICKED his windshield? Huh.......


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha that's funny!


----------



## ckannmacher (Oct 18, 2012)

Ha ha ha thats me! But I must say I did not LICK the windshield! I used my finger first. It was sticky so I licked it. Had my friend as a witness to it. She was pretty grossed out to say the least. That was a week ago and I'm still alive!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

ckannmacher said:


> Ha ha ha thats me! But I must say I did not LICK the windshield! I used my finger first. It was sticky so I licked it. Had my friend as a witness to it. She was pretty grossed out to say the least. That was a week ago and I'm still alive!


My bad dude, When you said you licked it and it tasted like honey AND didn't specify you used your finger to do so I had it in my head you climbed your silly but up there and licked it. That is why I thought you were crazy when you told me that, not because you tasted it LOL


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

My word!!!!! And we wonder why people say beekeepers are a crazy bunch?:lookout:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

ckannmacher said:


> That was a week ago and I'm still alive!


It takes 10 days to kill you. 7 down 3 to go!


----------



## mann (Apr 24, 2013)

Smh..... i got a good laugh out of this one


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

What does a locust taste like?


----------



## johnhi30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Zeekeeper said:


> You... wiped a smear of dead bees off your windshield and tasted it? .


I'm just wondering if the Cattle truck he passed earlier added or detracted from the taste ?


----------



## BeeSmart (Dec 28, 2012)

Best. Thread. Ever!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Next time break out the bread and peanut butter. Sounds sweeeeeeeet. :applause:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

johnhi30 said:


> I'm just wondering if the Cattle truck he passed earlier added or detracted from the taste ?



no cattle trucks, but it didn't take me long to figure out that mountain dew bottle that hit the front of the car didn't contain mountain dew :scratch:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> What does a locust taste like?


kinda like crickets but jucier............... in all seriousness they are actually quite good fried if you get them when they first emerge from the ground and are still white.


----------

